# Tachulator sensor mount



## melsdad (Mar 3, 2014)

I am adding a tachometer to my milling machine. And need a way to hold and protect the sensor.

Here is what we are starting with. A 2" x 2" hunk of aluminum



Stay tuned more to come.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Brian, If this tackometer is what you are talking about, I wouldnt get too involved machining a mount.  Reason is, It lasted about
5 minutes- poof- the display went brain dead.


----------



## melsdad (Mar 3, 2014)

Nope that is not the one.

This one:

http://mkctools.com/tachulator.htm



_I have no idea how I put 2 pictures up. Can't see how to delete the attachment_:angry:


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 3, 2014)

Tachulator is the one to get. Made by a nice old guy in Hurst TX, close to Mom's house.


----------



## melsdad (Mar 9, 2014)

Finally back to this project.  The inside of the sensor housing is finished.






sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Mar 9, 2014)

I slightly modified a cat 5e jack to use to connect the wiring to the sensor. 




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Mar 9, 2014)

I thinned down the sides on the front of the mount and milled the angles in the pocket for the sensor. 











sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Mar 9, 2014)

Next is to mill the clearance to the underside of the mount.






sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Mar 9, 2014)

Next up is to make the lid and this half of the project will be done. 





sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Mar 9, 2014)

Lid is complete





sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## melsdad (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is how I am going to mount this. The draw bar will have a piece of reflective tape put on it for the sensor to read. 



sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------

